# Late in the game



## mk4_1.8t (Jul 21, 2008)

Finally finished up putting the air ride in the CC. When pretty smooth other then the million trips to the hardware store. 
















and my first attempt at hardlines


----------



## yolo_- (Oct 18, 2006)

looks great man, now you need some Bentley's =D


----------



## 95jetta17 (Jan 21, 2008)

looks good, just need some nice wheels


----------



## darcness (Aug 8, 2008)

Lovin' me some bagged CC!


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Nice trunk setup!


----------



## FennyCx (Aug 5, 2009)

CC ON AIRRRRRR, I LOVE :heart: 
stock for the win :beer:


----------



## Mayor McCheese (Jul 23, 2008)

did you run compressions off the tank?


----------



## mk4_1.8t (Jul 21, 2008)

Mayor McCheese said:


> did you run compressions off the tank?


 Yes sir i ran all compressions till the ptc bulk heads and then macro line with compressions to the valve blocks. I found using the plastic crush sleeves make a better seal i had a lot of leaks with the copper crush sleeves. 



FennyCx said:


> CC ON AIRRRRRR, I LOVE :heart:
> stock for the win :beer:


 thank you:beer: 


DoctorDoctor said:


> Nice trunk setup!


 Thanks took me forever to come up with a design, has a few imperfections but i will work those out over time 



darcness said:


> Lovin' me some bagged CC!


 Same here man seems like i see another bagged CC weekly 



95jetta17 said:


> looks good, just need some nice wheels


 Agreed have something in mind but its 18's everyone seems to be 19 and up on the cc 



VJaYarW said:


> looks great man, now you need some Bentley's =D


 haha def Matts cc looked sick on the bentley's


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

That garage is clean as hell! I guess the car is ALRIGHT


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

sick trunk setup.... with wheels youll be set...:thumbup:


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

nice! what kit are you running? in response what you put on my thread i hope the swaybar is whats keeping me up. When i checked under the car it was sitting on the control arm so hopefully thats whats keeping me up. i should be getting it cut out this week when i have time and i'll let you know 

and def get 19's :thumbup: 

although tucking 18's would be siicck


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

kimchi29 said:


> nice! what kit are you running? in response what you put on my thread i hope the swaybar is whats keeping me up. When i checked under the car it was sitting on the control arm so hopefully thats whats keeping me up. i should be getting it cut out this week when i have time and i'll let you know
> 
> and def get 19's :thumbup:
> 
> although tucking 18's would be siicck


 He's running airlift XLs up front, regular airlift rears with bilsteins, airlift digital.


----------



## The Only Name Left (Apr 20, 2006)

HARD as hell with that soft focus


----------



## mk4_1.8t (Jul 21, 2008)

kimchi29 said:


> nice! what kit are you running? in response what you put on my thread i hope the swaybar is whats keeping me up. When i checked under the car it was sitting on the control arm so hopefully thats whats keeping me up. i should be getting it cut out this week when i have time and i'll let you know
> 
> and def get 19's :thumbup:
> 
> although tucking 18's would be siicck


 Hey man I threw my car on the lift at work yesterday and took the sway bar out didn't seem to get much lower I need to do my notch still tho


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

mk4_1.8t said:


> Hey man I threw my car on the lift at work yesterday and took the sway bar out didn't seem to get much lower I need to do my notch still tho


 yea get the notch. the notch made a pretty big difference. i think you'll notice a bigger difference going from notch to swaybar out than from swaybar out to notch (in reference to how much lower it gets with the swaybar out)


----------



## vr6vdub97 (Sep 27, 2004)

hot damn, i never really like CCs that much before but this makes me want one. looks good


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

I like your CC, it's really long.


----------



## .:BULLFROG:. (Apr 6, 2010)

Lewks really gewd...I say Im pretty impressed with how fast he got this done, and with his schedule. 
Test fit my "corroded wheels" sewn bro :wave:


----------



## mk4_1.8t (Jul 21, 2008)

kimchi29 said:


> yea get the notch. the notch made a pretty big difference. i think you'll notice a bigger difference going from notch to swaybar out than from swaybar out to notch (in reference to how much lower it gets with the swaybar out)


 Yeah man i was thinking the notch would do the most seeing as that side being held up doesnt allow the other side to sit even which doesnt allow full low. I hope all is well after the notch but im already itching for more low haha 



vr6vdub97 said:


> hot damn, i never really like CCs that much before but this makes me want one. looks good


 haha glad you like it man, it looks alot better slammed now just need some wheels 



UghRice said:


> I like your CC, it's really long.


 Hey my name is ben im an average dude with a stock gli and i must admit your mini is rather long... 



1.8t BullFrog said:


> Lewks really gewd...I say Im pretty impressed with how fast he got this done, and with his schedule.
> Test fit my "corroded wheels" sewn bro :wave:


 Ageed bro let me know when your around you know how my schedule is, sorry your wheels are so corroded from your dogs pissing on them all the time


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

mk4_1.8t said:


> Ageed bro let me know when your around you know how my schedule is, sorry your wheels are so corroded from Oliver pissing on them all the time


 fixed.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

so awesome


----------

